

Show HN: Tripnary – Create your travel bucket list and compare airfares in 1 tap - aghuwalewala
http://www.tripnary.com

======
dewey
Sorry to be "that" guy again but it's yet another website overwriting my
browser's scrolling behaviour which makes it really annoying to explore the
site. I don't know why people think it's necessary to "fix" my browser.

~~~
aghuwalewala
So sorry about that. Would you mind sharing what browser you are using, so we
can take a look at it.

~~~
manpacket
Why do you need his browser just to disable this feature? If that helps
scrolling is broken (AKA not the same as in any other site) in Firefox and
Chromium under linux.

~~~
aghuwalewala
We hadn't observed this before, so I wanted to make sure we were able to
reproduce it and test the fix.

